# Big Buck Shootout WebCast



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

For the people who cannot make it to this years Big Buck Shootout we will be broadcasting live to the internet.
All 3 days, Friday evening, Saturday and Sunday all day.

Be sure to log in and say hello

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/big-buck-shootout

Its going to be a great weekend of racing


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Do I need 3-D glasses?


----------

